# Fair~Lane Hotel - Lenticular Sign Tutorial (sort of)



## Parr (Aug 16, 2011)

Very neat effect and nicely executed.


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are the graphics I used for the sign...to show the difference in forced perspective for the Scare~Lane portion of the sign.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Very cool effect! And nice job.


----------



## Zombiarty_Marie (Aug 31, 2014)

That is really cool and clever! Thanks!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Very cool effect!! you def got some "skillz"!!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Nifty notion! 

Not only does this make a fantastic sign for your theme, but it seems like there are a myriad of other applications for images/words that reveal themselves based on the perspective of the viewer.

Thanks for sharing the method!


----------



## cinemafreak (Nov 11, 2012)

Why you clever, so-and-so.


----------

